# Back pain question



## tardis88 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I've been working as an EMT for about two weeks now; had a really long day yesterday with some pretty intense lifting and I'm experiencing pain/soreness for the first time since I started the job. My question is, how do you know if it's just regular muscle soreness or if you've really injured your back? The pain I'm feeling encompasses my shoulders/shoulder blade region and the areas on my back on either side of my spine, but not in the spine area itself. Or, for those who have suffered back injuries on the job, perhaps a better question would be, how does the pain of a back injury present? I'd appreciate any information on this... it feels like plain old muscle soreness but I'm still a bit worried...


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 13, 2010)

Keeping in mind our rule on giving medical advice...


> No Medical Advice
> To ensure the safety of all members, EMTLife members are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Members seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.


... all I personally can say is see your doctor.


----------

